# LIL BIG BODY CADDY FEST !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Minidreams Inc. 2dr !

































BIG BODY EDDIE 4 dr ! **Modeled after his Daily Driver **


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
this was as far as i got still needed the final touches


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good, I still haven't gotten mine so I can't post yet.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 27 2007, 02:33 PM~8883204
> *Looking good, I still haven't gotten mine so I can't post yet.....
> *


YOU'LL BE POSTING YOURS SOON.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

still haven't finished mine either, lol


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

YOU KNOW ILL BE KEEPN MY EYES ON THIS THREAD MINI....LOL....CANT FOR EVERYONE TO POST THEIR BIG BODIES UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 27 2007, 08:00 PM~8883729
> *still haven't finished mine either, lol
> 
> 
> ...


your goin on like a year and half without finishing that lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i painted it and put it away, lol


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KADDIES ARE LOOKIN KLEAN.........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 27 2007, 10:05 PM~8884623
> *i painted it and put it away, lol
> *


 :0 hope its packed away nicely.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 this is going to be a awesome topic!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES MINE, ALMOST DONE :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Look at this Rims ! Damn !!!! Really Nice 408 . 

What did you use for the Top , looks like real Leather !

Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet !!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Sep 28 2007, 10:41 AM~8889400
> *Look at this Rims ! Damn !!!! Really Nice  408  .
> 
> What did you use for the Top , looks like real Leather !
> ...


I JUST SPRAYED A FLAT BLACK OVER THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

all these look awesome


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reno (Jul 28, 2007)

I LIKE WHAT I SEE IN THESE CADDIES THEY ARE NICE. WELL DONE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bad ass caddy.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice caddies yall..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice caddies yall..


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 02:45 PM~8931649
> *very nice caddies yall..
> *


 x 2 i need to grab 94 caddy soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 4 2007, 12:55 PM~8931728
> *x 2 i need to grab 94 caddy soon
> *


ill have one soon,and a good one... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I NEED ME A CADDY....GOT LOTS TO TRADE IF SOMEONE WANT TO TRADE...............................................

BY THE WAY THE CADDYS LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2007, 01:17 PM~8931925
> *I NEED ME A CADDY....GOT LOTS TO TRADE IF SOMEONE WANT TO TRADE...............................................
> 
> BY THE WAY THE CADDYS LOOKING GOOD!
> *


hit up beto bro....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Let's see more BIG BODIES IN HERE !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2008, 01:38 AM~9673862
> *Let's  see  more  BIG  BODIES    IN HERE  !
> *


I will get a pic of mine in the morning.Its a OG American resin big body. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2008, 09:45 PM~9673884
> *I will get a pic of mine in the morning.Its a OG American resin big body. :biggrin:
> *


hopefully.... cuz we heard that before......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 04:03 AM~9674432
> *hopefully.... cuz we heard that before......
> *


i got to look for it.its in the garage hidden.hidden good. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2008, 08:16 AM~9675521
> *i got to look for it.its in the garage hidden.hidden good. :biggrin:
> *


is it the original AAM sedan version? those fukkers are hard as fuck to find now... once in a great while u see the limo pop up on ebay.... but i've only seen the sedan once....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 01:19 PM~9675850
> *is it the original AAM sedan version? those fukkers are hard as fuck to find now... once in a great while u see the limo pop up on ebay.... but i've only seen the sedan once....
> *


it sure is OG AAM sedan . :biggrin: 
i have a few limos.
but im not ready to part with them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2008, 09:23 AM~9675864
> *it sure is OG AAM sedan . :biggrin:
> i have a few limos.
> but im not ready to part with them.
> *



:0 :0 how many???


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck i just realized.... half the kids on here don't kno what the fuck AAM was..... most them were in grade school still when they shut down....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 12 2008, 01:27 PM~9675878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a few.but the limos arnt OG.they are casted from the OG.
i only have 1 og limo.
and 1 og sedan.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2008, 09:31 AM~9675899
> *no shit huh.that makes me feel old. :0
> a few.but the limos arnt OG.they are casted from the OG.
> i only have 1 og limo.
> ...


with OG chrome..... :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2008, 01:32 PM~9675904
> *with OG chrome.....  :0  :0
> *


:biggrin: but i would have to rechrome them if i ever built them.I dont think i ever will want to.the sedan is primered so i fucked up on that.i should have left it alone.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

brake fluid


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

I've been looking for a thred like this! I'll be posting mine up soon :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 12 2008, 11:43 AM~9676558
> *brake fluid
> *


 :nono: this is resin not plastic.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 12 2008, 02:43 PM~9676558
> *brake fluid
> *


not on resin , but i did find out today that bleach white will strip primer off resin.....  im gonna save my 68 after all.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not even started but here is mine


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 13 2008, 03:37 AM~9680725
> *not even started but here is mine
> 
> 
> ...


i can hardly wait to see this done. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

still needs to be finished up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im thinkin i should see bout gettin a 2dr ht as well


----------



## twodiced (Apr 2, 2007)

Where can i get the hearse caddy. Im looking for an older one two.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 14 2008, 08:04 AM~9689580
> *still needs to be finished up
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real nice! :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twodiced_@Jan 14 2008, 11:18 AM~9690575
> *Where can i get the hearse caddy. Im looking for an older one two.
> *


  i got them.but it will cost you. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jan 14 2008, 11:32 AM~9690688
> *Lookin real nice! :0
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

heres a pic of my Resin OG All American 4 door. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just a little pic i want to share. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 11:29 AM~9691129
> *just a little pic i want to share. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



how much for tha hearse??????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 14 2008, 11:31 AM~9691150
> *how much for tha hearse??????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


AS THE SAYING GOES....'' IF YOU HAVE TO ASK...............'' :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 14 2008, 12:31 PM~9691150
> *how much for tha hearse??????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


pm me


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh I got money bro..........just thought i'd ask u kno  .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 11:29 AM~9691129
> *just a little pic i want to share. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


^mine, lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

how many limos you have


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2008, 12:52 PM~9691303
> *how many limos you have
> *


a few. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

really


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2008, 01:15 PM~9691495
> *really
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 10:26 AM~9691105
> *heres a pic of my Resin OG All American 4 door. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i member that one  


i'll give u 40 bucks for it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2008, 01:34 PM~9691671
> *i member that one
> i'll give u 40 bucks for it  :biggrin:
> *


just for shipping.cool.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 12:01 PM~9691933
> *just for shipping.cool.
> *


shit cool for FREE and i just pay for shipping alright yeaaaaah :biggrin: now thats 
a hook up .............................................


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2008, 02:19 PM~9692094
> *shit cool for FREE and i just pay for shipping alright yeaaaaah  :biggrin: now thats
> a hook up .............................................
> *


you really need to lay off the crack.its fogging up your mind. :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 12:21 PM~9692119
> *you really need to lay off the crack.its fogging up your mind. :0
> *


i say :no: to crack but :yes: to that green stuff


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9692166
> *i say :no: to crack but  :yes: to that green stuff
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2008, 12:36 PM~9692216
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

haha ya


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 14 2008, 03:03 PM~9692457
> *haha ya
> *


haha ya what?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 14 2008, 01:03 PM~9692457
> *haha ya
> *


  :dunno: como no nintendo


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 14 2008, 05:08 PM~9693448
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok here are the pictures of mine as promised(thanks to Beto). I just started on it so i'll be making a build topic for it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanchostattoos_@Jan 16 2008, 11:26 PM~9715423
> *Ok here are the pictures of mine as promised(thanks to Beto). I just started on it so i'll be making a build topic for it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Im redoing mine it came out ok But not that nice. I just finished the booty kit for it and its striping right now.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Sep 28 2007, 08:43 AM~8888556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped???


















 wish I had the patients(sp?) and the talent to build something like these...
but I did just pick up a model after watching all you guys... so hopefully with time.... lots an lots of time :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Jan 21 2008, 07:42 PM~9752719
> *how much shipped???
> wish I had the patients(sp?) and the talent to build something like these...
> but I did just pick up a model after watching all you guys... so hopefully with time.... lots an lots of time :cheesy:
> *



if u ever did model cars before you'll remember how much you loved it.... if u need any help feel free to ask any of the homies..... we willin to help....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 21 2008, 10:54 PM~9752863
> *if u ever did model cars before you'll remember how much you loved it.... if u need any help feel free to ask any of the homies..... we willin to help....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I want a big body.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 21 2008, 09:54 PM~9752863
> *if u ever did model cars before you'll remember how much you loved it.... if u need any help feel free to ask any of the homies..... we willin to help....
> *


yea i built them back in the day.. did more hoppers and dancers though.. i'm going to try and get more into detail... and believe me when I get to building I will ask for help so thanks for the offer... :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 14 2008, 07:04 AM~9689580
> *still needs to be finished up
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 14 2008, 08:04 AM~9689580
> *still needs to be finished up
> 
> 
> ...


it looks bare.it needs a MCBA pendant next to it. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Simply amazeing what rims are those?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2008, 09:58 PM~9752905
> *I want a big body.
> *


JUST KEEP EATING YOU'LL GET THERE 





j/k sorry bro just had too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2008, 03:08 PM~9756504
> *JUST KEEP EATING YOU'LL GET THERE
> j/k sorry bro just had too  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 22 2008, 03:54 PM~9756412
> *Simply amazeing what rims are those?
> *


pegasus mc's painted all black


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

damn i need a big body who selling one lets talk$$$$ 4 real holla back


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Jan 23 2008, 02:21 PM~9764632
> *damn i need a big body who selling one lets talk$$$$ 4 real holla back
> *



The Homie twinn Has some !



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=368727&hl=


and i think Beto is working on a few ! 
The Beto's link is in my sig !


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 23 2008, 12:26 PM~9764675
> *The  Homie  twinn  Has  some  !
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=368727&hl=
> and  i  think  Beto    is  working  on  a  few  !
> ...


 thanks homie im trying to hook somethin up right now


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 28 2007, 04:43 PM~8888556
> *HERES MINE, ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ma that pinstripin is killer.
u got a steady hand


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

dry transfer homie.....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Almost done


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 29 2008, 01:03 PM~10059054
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 29 2008, 08:03 PM~10059054
> *Almost done
> 
> 
> *


damm thast nice, the tops looks sweet


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got one in the works also...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I started my OG All American models big body years ago.but i decided to put it in a safe for later.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

heres mine i know theres 3 blk on blks now but im making a replica of what i want my real big body to look like 


~BLACK-A-LAC~


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

HERE A CRAZY PIC I FOUND ON CARDOMAIN ANYONE SHOULD ATTEMPT THIS WOULD BE JAW DROPPING TO SEE ON A SCALE MODEL........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can i tell u something homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




















































:barf: :barf: :barf: !!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea mayne that car is frm San antonio or Austin. I see tha bitch all tha time, would look kool on a model tho!!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

heres mine the pic s suck


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 29 2008, 11:00 PM~10062799
> *HERE A CRAZY PIC I FOUND ON CARDOMAIN ANYONE SHOULD ATTEMPT THIS WOULD BE JAW DROPPING TO SEE ON A SCALE MODEL........
> 
> 
> ...


poor fleetwood..... makes me want to cry, ...... and beat the person that built that with a 2x4......


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

now that i look at it it makes me think this ...gull wing lambo same shit they lift up


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the body kit is falling off the honda......


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i just noticed lmao wat a waste of fiberglass


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 1 2008, 11:50 PM~10068815
> *lol i just noticed lmao wat a waste of fiberglass
> *


 :nono: most body kits are urethane now....... they can sag badly if installed incorrectly....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 1 2008, 11:02 PM~10068583
> *heres mine the pic s suck
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! You used the '80's caddy grill right? Looks good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 2 2008, 01:46 AM~10068801
> *now that i look at it it makes me think this ...gull wing lambo same shit they lift up
> 
> 
> ...


gallardos dont have them......lol!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

we know we see in the picture..........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 2 2008, 11:49 AM~10069905
> *we know we see in the picture..........
> *


THE OTHERS DO..


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 2 2008, 12:02 AM~10068583
> *heres mine the pic s suck
> 
> 
> ...


feelin this caddy nice


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 2 2008, 01:09 AM~10069022
> *Nice!! You used the '80's caddy grill right? Looks good!
> *


yup.....


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

jus got a 2 door caddy. wat interior are you guys using?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ you buy a 94 impala ss or a 94 caprice of ebay for the donar kit .....


----------



## shotcallers323 (Mar 4, 2008)

*NEW MODEL CAR CLUB IN CALIFAS SHOTCALLERS CAR CLUB ANY BODY WANT TO JOIN HIT ME UP AND POST THEM MODELS UP*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 29 2008, 04:14 PM~10060217
> *got one in the works also...
> 
> 
> ...


am i seen things or is that a skirt on a skirt ?hmmmmm :dunno: 
but looks like it will look layed more :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Yea bro its a skirt on a skirt!! Beto has them for sale!!! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 11 2008, 11:31 AM~10142607
> *Yea bro its a skirt on a skirt!! Beto has them for sale!!! :biggrin:
> *


ooooh yea,i did see them :banghead:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 11 2008, 01:29 PM~10142600
> *am i seen things or is that a skirt on a skirt ?hmmmmm :dunno:
> but looks like it will look layed more :thumbsup:
> *


extended fender skirt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 28 2007, 11:43 AM~8888556
> *HERES MINE, ALMOST DONE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


1 year later, 5 owners,and unkown miles shipped ,and 1 rebuild !


































































I can't find any of 408's completed pics but i think Beto had some. I just saved if from being shit canned and gave it *NEW LIFE !*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKS NICE MINI!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2008, 01:08 PM~11775971
> *LOOKS NICE MINI!!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2008, 02:33 AM~11775881
> *1 year  later, 5 owners,and  unkown  miles  shipped ,and 1  rebuild !
> 
> 
> ...


 That came out great Bro.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Val i just notice the anntena is missing ! I'll have to add it and finish the exhaust then it will be complete !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

are there any other big bodies you workin on


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

wagon, 2 door shaved roof, 4 door shaved roof, couple stock, and a vert "the color greed" , plus im waiting on more to come from beto :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i might need that casket


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I need one of these in my line up


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:uh: can't wait for X-mas. I already told my mom since July that I wanted 1


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2008, 04:33 AM~11775881
> *1 year  later, 5 owners,and  unkown  miles  shipped ,and 1  rebuild !
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good D, I knew you'd bring back to life. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 13 2008, 02:37 AM~9680725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cast it pleeeeeezzzzzzzz


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh: it already is


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11785010
> *cast it pleeeeeezzzzzzzz
> *


mine has been gone lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11785010
> *cast it pleeeeeezzzzzzzz
> *


ebay homie they are doing the limos and hearses already seen 5 sets of each sold so far


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11788097
> *ebay homie they are doing the limos and hearses already seen 5 sets of each sold so far
> *


how much? who doing them?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2008, 10:51 PM~11788230
> *how much? who doing them?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250297945513
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=160287436381
i emailed them and they will make them as you order them


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2008, 11:51 PM~11788230
> *how much? who doing them?
> *


 I've seen the limo for around $70 the hearse Not caught it yet.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 10:54 PM~11788254
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250297945513
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=160287436381
> i emailed them and they will make them as you order them
> *


wise word of caution here. I bought a 66 hearse from this guy, it came all in a ziplock back, mostly broken, and the body was crooked as hell. terrible stuff.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 10:08 PM~11788373
> *wise word of caution here. I bought a 66 hearse from this guy, it came all in a ziplock back, mostly broken, and the body was crooked as hell. terrible stuff.
> *


Did they replace it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 5 2008, 11:12 PM~11788399
> *Did they replace it?
> *


never got back to me, until after I left feedback, then said he would have.....

but i cut it up anyways. the body was warped so bad it wouldnt fit on the chassis, the interior tub was bent sideways, and the chassis sint the propper chassis, he uses some chassis that was cut in half, and spliced to another chassis then rough cast..... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11785010
> *cast it pleeeeeezzzzzzzz
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2008, 09:54 PM~11788254
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250297945513
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=160287436381
> i emailed them and they will make them as you order them
> *


he should sell the dash he has for the 94..... its a copy of all americans dash.. :0 ......


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 6 2008, 09:47 AM~11791732
> *he should sell the dash he has for the 94..... its a copy of all americans dash.. :0 ......
> *


I TRIED AND HE SAID NO THAT HE WILL SELL ONLY THE WHOLE KIT. I LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY DASH. MY CASTER IS WORKING ON THE FULL INTERIOR FOR THE BIG BODY, WE JUST NEED THE DASH SO HE CAN MAKE IT RIGHT.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 12:07 PM~11791836
> *I TRIED AND HE SAID NO THAT HE WILL SELL ONLY THE WHOLE KIT. I LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY DASH. MY CASTER IS WORKING ON THE FULL INTERIOR FOR THE BIG BODY, WE JUST NEED THE DASH SO HE CAN MAKE IT RIGHT.
> *


didnt i send youa dash?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

*



Originally posted by betoscustoms@Oct 6 2008, 11:07 AM~11791836
I TRIED AND HE SAID NO THAT HE WILL SELL ONLY THE WHOLE KIT. I LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY DASH. MY CASTER IS WORKING ON THE FULL INTERIOR FOR THE BIG BODY, WE JUST NEED THE DASH SO HE CAN MAKE IT RIGHT.


Click to expand...

 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 6 2008, 12:07 PM~11791836
> *I TRIED AND HE SAID NO THAT HE WILL SELL ONLY THE WHOLE KIT. I LOOKING FOR A BIG BODY DASH. MY CASTER IS WORKING ON THE FULL INTERIOR FOR THE BIG BODY, WE JUST NEED THE DASH SO HE CAN MAKE IT RIGHT.
> *


I have a dash :biggrin: 

ill dig it out and let you know, then i can send it to ya :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 27 2007, 04:00 PM~8883729
> *still haven't finished mine either, lol
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that??


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

is it me or do the headlights look "squinted"


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 23 2008, 10:13 PM~11958899
> *is it me or do the headlights look "squinted"
> *


They are a little narrow. Easy fix though.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 6 2008, 10:09 AM~11791847
> *didnt i send youa dash?
> *


NO CARNAL


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 23 2008, 09:23 PM~11958969
> *They are a little narrow. Easy fix though.
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

quote=raystrey,Aug 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11455611]

*PURPLE REIGN*

Well damn weather for next couple of days is cloudy so this is as near as I am going to get as far as sunshine. But in case sun does make an appearance I will shoot some outside shots since this color really kick when outside and sunny.
First engine bay.

kandy colored to match
alclad chrome
decals
detail items here and there
hardline cylinders
M.C.B.A Mural














WHEELS

Herb Deeks Crosslaced Spokes 



Under

All Alclad
poseable front and rear done with pin vise and pins
kandy matched belly



Trunk

Scratchbuilt enclosed
3 pumps with square dumps hardlined 
6 kandy colored matched batteries 
2 chrome amps
all under plexiglass
trunk latch 
scrathbuilt the lip to look like real thing



Interior

Kandy painted,patterned,muraled dash
Light beige interior with wood grain 
purple carpet
custom purple up top 





Continetal Kit

Kandy kolor mathced 
alclad chrome 
custom MCBA plates for the haters



next post is car itself
./quote]


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

quote=raystrey,Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11455939]


*PURPLE REIGN*
Body Mods

Opened up trunk, hood, doors......that in itself was a bitch 
poseable front and rear suspension
Sctrachbuilt rear windows added to uptop
alclad bumpers
extended skirts
Paintjob - silver base follwed by various purple-blue-red patterns and graphics all topped by kandy violet folled by 3 clear coats























and last the suoer duper locked up shot..jaja


as soon as I get some damn sunshine I will take some more pics and post them up. 



/quote]


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

quote=raystrey,Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11455939]



*PURPLE REIGN*
Body Mods

Opened up trunk, hood, doors......that in itself was a bitch 
poseable front and rear suspension
Sctrachbuilt rear windows added to uptop
alclad bumpers
extended skirts
Paintjob - silver base follwed by various purple-blue-red patterns and graphics all topped by kandy violet folled by 3 clear coats























and last the suoer duper locked up shot..jaja


as soon as I get some damn sunshine I will take some more pics and post them up. 

Thanks for the feedback and offers I already got :0

/quote]


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 10 2008, 10:29 AM~12112950
> *quote=raystrey,Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11455939]
> PURPLE REIGN
> Body Mods
> ...


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

I got this one for sale...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 12 2008, 11:59 PM~12142177
> *I got this one for sale...
> 
> 
> ...



how much you asking for this one?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 13 2008, 02:05 AM~12142241
> *how much you asking for this one?
> *




hit me up mayne :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2008, 12:10 AM~12142293
> *hit me up mayne :biggrin:
> *


 :0 PM sent! Holla at ah bruva!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Nov 12 2008, 11:57 PM~12142162
> *
> *



Nice build dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 13 2008, 02:19 AM~12142384
> *:0 PM sent!  Holla at ah bruva!
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 12 2008, 11:19 PM~12142384
> *:0 PM sent!  Holla at ah bruva!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 13 2008, 01:24 AM~12142927
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*What up J!!! * I don't get ah chance to get on here much so I'm creeping in the middle of the night! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 13 2008, 12:29 AM~12142950
> *What up J!!!  I don't get ah chance to get on here much so I'm creeping in the middle of the night!  :biggrin:
> *


I just woke up! 8:30 over here! Gotta move my butt and finish that DVD!! :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 13 2008, 01:34 AM~12142968
> *I just woke up! 8:30 over here! Gotta move my butt and finish that DVD!! :biggrin:
> *



HA! I'm about to hit the sack for the night! You better get to crackalackin! Can't wait to see the DVD then! Hope you have a productive day!  I'll be in touch and we'll talk more!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 13 2008, 12:52 AM~12143042
> *HA!  I'm about to hit the sack for the night!  You better get to crackalackin!  Can't wait to see the DVD then!  Hope you have a productive day!  I'll be in touch and we'll talk more!
> *


Cool!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 12 2008, 10:59 PM~12142177
> *I got this one for sale...
> 
> 
> ...



35 shipped!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 18 2008, 03:12 PM~12192482
> *35 shipped!
> *


trades? pm me. could always add another to the pile, lol


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 18 2008, 02:12 PM~12192482
> *35 shipped!
> *



Gone to made!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 18 2008, 04:32 PM~12193219
> *Gone to made!
> *


 :biggrin: now I gotta find time to build em all!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 18 2008, 05:32 PM~12193219
> *Gone to made!
> *


Got anymore?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 06:10 PM~12194331
> *:biggrin:  now I gotta find time to build em all!!
> *


ill buy 1
that would make your list shorter :biggrin:


----------



## Shortyaj (Jul 17, 2008)

do you have any more for sale


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

So I have been noticing all the cool big body Caddy's, saw this 
thread and wanted to try my hand at one. I wasn't really planning 
on starting one this early but Doc Nitrus got me started with a 
pretty good deal on one so here it is! 

:biggrin: Not sure how this will play out but started to clean 
up the resin and...well, one thing led to another, then another 
and after a room full of resin dust...then this:



















Here, I will have to refab the brace portion of the car since the 
doors have been removed.











I cut the interior door panels in order to use the center portion 
as the brace (indicated) in between both doors.



















I filled the notch in the door where the kit dash were to go had 
I not opened everything up.











This thing was thick...so here is the rear bumper cleaned up a little.



















So aside from this thing being just as thick, I wanted to do 
something a little different...so I started shaving it out from the 
back and very carefully filed each grille insert out in order to give 
it a more realistic look while keeping the original part. I will most 
likely chrome it with Alclad or send it out plus detach the headlight 
braces (indicated) so the grille mounts to the hood.











Some of the resin on the trunk started to give in once I tried to 
thin it out from the inside and cut it out. Seeing that this is a pretty 
flat surface, I chose to just refab another trunk instead of trying to 
fix the resin one.




















Of course, no build is complete without a "wishful" thinking pic so 
here's the look I'm hoping for posted up with some wheels.











More pics to come as I progress. Thx!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow: oh my god ***** u's DOING THE DAMN THANG BRO!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice fuckin work bro dam finally some skill on a higher lvl


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

that caddy is SICK!!!!! I had palnned on openeing one up... but im not that adventurous yet!!

great job! I really look forward to seeing this one Progress!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 28 2008, 12:36 PM~12281925
> *So I have been noticing all the cool big body Caddy's, saw this
> thread and wanted to try my hand at one.  I wasn't really planning
> on starting one this early but Doc Nitrus got me started with a
> ...


YEAH!! Go Buggs this ride is going to be sick!! :thumbsup: 
That first pic looks scary!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 28 2008, 01:46 PM~12282607
> *YEAH!! Go Buggs this ride is going to be sick!! :thumbsup:
> That first pic looks scary!
> *


 :0 :0 x2


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x3 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments homies! The first pic scares me too Jay! :roflmao: 
But I thought it out pretty good before chopping everything up. I just had to make sure that I was very careful with it and not let it fall apart on me. It was even scarier to post the pics... :biggrin: but you can blame that on Doc Nitrus! :uh: j/k He has motivated me while working on it tho! I'm gonna stick with it and see what happens!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn..................... i think this is the 1st time i seen you post up.................... and this is gonna be fun to watch.


nice work buggs


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2008, 06:22 PM~12283411
> *damn..................... i think this is the 1st time i seen you post up.................... and this is gonna be fun to watch.
> nice work buggs
> *



I know, right!  Well, I hope that I don't let anyone down. lol Naaah, just been busy this year and just now trying to get back in the lab and start posting some stuff so I can show everyone what I'm workin' on and get some feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 28 2008, 08:28 PM~12283437
> *I know, right!    Well, I hope that I don't let anyone down. lol  Naaah, just been busy this year and just now trying to get back in the lab and start posting some stuff so I can show everyone what I'm workin' on and get some feedback.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats what im talkin about!!!!
good to see you gettin back into it!


nice idea with that interior pillar :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Damn Buggs, puttin in some work!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY GUYS, LET ME START BY SAYING, DAAAAAAAYYYYUM!!!!!!!! FUCKEN BADASS CADDIES. I WISH I HAD THE SKILLS U GUYS HAVE TO DO ALL THIS WORK. KEEP IT UP GUYS, I'M DEFINITELY GONNA KEEP LOOKING INTO THIS THREAD.. BIG PROPS TO ALL OF U ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 sellin any 2 door hard tops ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 19 2008, 12:53 AM~12472251
> *any1 sellin any 2 door hard tops ?
> *


Twinn


----------



## player85 (Jun 2, 2007)

you got some badasssss skillz white chocolate :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 28 2008, 03:36 PM~12281925
> *So I have been noticing all the cool big body Caddy's, saw this
> thread and wanted to try my hand at one.  I wasn't really planning
> on starting one this early but Doc Nitrus got me started with a
> ...






updates??????? wud up buggs?? where the up dates?? :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

OK...here are a few more updates on the Caddy. Sorry for the delay...few laptop probs and recovering from XMas!  I won't go much into detail on each photo, so here's a briefing summed up. lol

Since then, I have had some time to work on stabilizing the body. (I know that was kinda scaring you J but it turned out okay) lol I also had some time to work on and refab the support in the rear along with the trunk. Comments welcome.  

I managed to extend the interior pillar to mount the back doors, cut and replaced the radiator support and chopped and braced the grille. Lemme know whatcha think, other than that...I have a few more pics to upload but the progress continues...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good so far buggs


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It looks good, but it kinda looks like the front is warped a little as the front end is pointing down....hope you can fix that. Ride is looking great...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow! Your totally rebuilding this model! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 15 2009, 09:01 AM~12711571
> *It looks good, but it kinda looks like the front is warped a little as the front end is pointing down....hope you can fix that.  Ride is looking great...
> *



I agree. Already working on it. Good eye...thx!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2009, 06:20 AM~12711026
> *lookin good so far buggs
> *


Thx homies!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 AM~12711754
> *Wow! Your totally rebuilding this model! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: It pretty much feels like it J! Hopefully, I won't have to refab anything else. I had to reinforce the doors and the windshield pillars a little too but that was about it. Thx!


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

Man cant wait to see it done, what color do you have in mine for it?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Jan 15 2009, 02:07 PM~12714023
> *Man cant wait to see it done, what color do you have in mine for it?
> *


Thx! I'm not sure on the color yet! I have been thinking about maybe an Emerald Green with a Peanut butter top? Or Midnight Blue? I don't do patterns as well as some of the guys here but I would like to try my hand at some! Maybe some hand-painted murals on or inside the hood and trunk? Not really sure yet...cross that bridge when I come to it. Lemme know if you come up with a cool color scheme that you think I shold consider though! :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

try rootbeer brown with a creme top :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 15 2009, 06:00 PM~12715997
> *try rootbeer brown with a creme top :biggrin:
> *


Hmmm...I kinda like Root Beer color scheme too. You don't think that it would be too close to the Creme top though? I would have to photoshop it to get an idea of what it would look like but sounds pretty cool!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

my bro had it on a 78 imp looked good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

BAD ASS!!

:biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a few more pics of the chassis and interior. I'm not sure if anyone else has encountered this problem but I did not think that the floor board was long enough in comparison to the body of the resin kit for the Caddy. 

So here is the length issue that I am referring to. I'm sure that I could have either shortened the body as well but I chose to extend it to match where the fender ends.









I measured out about how much I would have to extend it.









...then proceeded to make the appropriate cuts.




























Here's a few shots of the seats for the interior being started as well. This is no big thing. I think that everyone has seen a few other builders on here separate the backs from the bottoms in order to acheive a more realistic look. Hopefully these will work out. I'm thinking of doing the same thing for the head rests too and make them look more adjustable? Comments? 










Having extended the floor board and chassis, I needed to do the same thing to the transmisison housing.










Again...not sure if this is correct or not but after extending the chassis, I now had the issue of making the interior panel for the doors match. Fits the door better now.



















I had to patch a few things up on the roof of the car after thinning the entire body out from all the resin dust. (insert coughs here... :uh: ) Nevertheless, aside from a standard sanding stick that you can get at like Wal-Mart, I used another little quick trick. I have read about this in SAE years ago and been doing it every since then. I took an old electric toothbrush, cut the bristles off the end, shaped a piece of sanding paper of your choice around it and voila...instant scale orbital sander! Any electric toothbrush will work and there are some pretty powerful ones available! It works great for smoothing out the rough spots.




















Comments are welcome, so please feel free to lay in on the constructive criticism. Always open for suggestions! So thanks!  More pics to come...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMMIT

You didnt show me the toothbrush when I was there!!! LOLOL

Great work!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

great build !

your a-pillars are so thin ! :0 when i would build something like that it would broke after 5 minutes ! :biggrin: you have damn skills bro !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 16 2009, 10:21 AM~12722775
> *Here's a few more pics of the chassis and interior.  I'm not sure if anyone else has encountered this problem but I did not think that the floor board was long enough in comparison to the body of the resin kit for the Caddy.
> 
> So here is the length issue that I am referring to.  I'm sure that I could have either shortened the body as well but I chose to extend it to match where the fender ends.
> ...


You made the right choice by cutting the chassis! The Fleetwoods wheelbase is larger than the Caprice's. All the AAR big body copies are still off on wheelbase and overall length...than again you gotta work with what you got right? :biggrin:

Toothbruss tip is priceless! :thumbsup:


----------



## UCE 94 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 15 2009, 05:54 PM~12715933
> *Thx!  I'm not sure on the color yet!  I have been thinking about maybe an Emerald Green with a Peanut butter top?  Or Midnight Blue? I don't do patterns as well as some of the guys here but I would like to try my hand at some!  Maybe some hand-painted murals on or inside the hood and trunk?  Not really sure yet...cross that bridge when I come to it.  Lemme know if you come up with a cool color scheme that you think I shold consider though!  :biggrin:
> *


The green sounds good cause i dont think there is a green one in here for that style of Big Body. I could be wrong, do it that green with a off color green top that goes with the Emerald green. :biggrin:. That would be tight.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCE 94_@Jan 16 2009, 03:35 PM~12724955
> *The green sounds good cause i dont think there is a green one in here for that style of Big Body. I could be wrong, do it that green with a off color green top that goes with the Emerald green. :biggrin:. That would be tight.
> *



Ha! I agree with you on the green then. Maybe a deep emerald green with the peanut butter top that i mentioned before. And the interior to match? That sounds pretty cool! :cheesy:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 16 2009, 12:59 PM~12723591
> *You made the right choice by cutting the chassis! The Fleetwoods wheelbase is larger than the Caprice's. All the AAR big body copies are still off on wheelbase and overall length...than again you gotta work with what you got right? YUP! :biggrin:
> 
> Toothbruss tip is priceless! :thumbsup:
> *


Whew! Thanks J! I started to think that was a mistake! :0


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jan 16 2009, 12:51 PM~12723522
> *great build !
> 
> your a-pillars are so thin !  :0 when i would build something like that it would broke after 5 minutes !  :biggrin: you have damn skills bro !
> *


Thanks! Since then, I have reinforced them a little but they are still very delicate. :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

since were posting big body projects here's my FWD 2dr !


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 04:06 PM~12725245
> *since  were  posting  big  body  projects    here's  my  FWD  2dr !
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mini! I have always admired your work! I'm just trying to be a part of the Big Body topic dawg!  My skills are waaaay beneath you and other top notch mcba builders in here. Not often do I get to build like this so I'm just trying to have a little fun! :biggrin: 

Primer looks nice and smooth on the two door tho. Doc had mentioned it to me when we talked but I wasn't sure if i should strip my resin parts again before priming and painting or not. Kinda afraid to now with everthing being so thin and delicate.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hell the way your working on this MOFO it looks like your a master builder so dont sell your self short BUGGZ ! Since your going so deep in detail on this and plus you need the stringth on the window post , run you a peice of copper wire from a phone cord from the fender to the roof ! Do body work on the opening side and leave the inside by the window with the gap you have so the windsheild will fit nice and snug ! Thats how i did my drop top caprice ! 

you can almost see what i'm talking about in this pic !










you finish out 1 side and the other side acts like pinch point holding the windsheild in place !


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2009, 04:53 PM~12725764
> *Hell the  way  your  working  on this  MOFO  it  looks  like  your  a  master  builder  so dont  sell  your  self  short  BUGGZ !  Since  your  going  so  deep  in  detail on this    and  plus  you  need the  stringth on the  window  post  ,  run  you  a  peice  of  copper  wire  from a  phone  cord  from the  fender  to  the  roof !  Do  body  work  on  the  opening  side  and  leave the  inside  by the  window with the  gap  you  have  so  the  windsheild  will fit  nice  and  snug !  Thats  how  i  did  my  drop  top  caprice !
> 
> you  can  almost  see  what  i'm  talking  about  in  this  pic !
> ...


Thanks for the props on the build! And as a matter a fact...funny you mention that copper wire trick! I remember doing that on an old caddy back in the day. But I REALLY need to do it now with those A-Pillars looking so thin and all on this one. I reinforced them a little but I still have to be careful.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 15 2009, 08:21 PM~12717470
> *:0
> 
> BAD ASS!!
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 10 2008, 11:30 AM~12112955
> *quote=raystrey,Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11455939]
> PURPLE REIGN
> Body Mods
> ...


who built this car?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 18 2009, 09:39 PM~12743238
> *who built this car?
> *



Raystrey


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

All I can say is Damm. I think I will keep my eye's open and my
models to my self, for a very long time. I cant believe the detail
on every car on every single page! Question? Could a lazy, not to skilled, A.D.D. jerk like me, get a hold of one of them big bodys,
all ready molded with unpainted seats, body, and chrome bumpers
widows.? somthing I can just paint, some rims on and cut.
would the body be strong enough for hydro's? 2 door or 4 door.
if so how much $ ? And I really would love an AMT style kit of 
a 90 fleetwood brougham. But I already know guys on this thread,
have the skills to take the (revel) 2 door fleetwood and turn it into a 4
door! how much? and is there an Amt style 68 impala fast back out there? Or will one of you guys make one out of the 67 thats available?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the 90's 4 door twinn makes, its a drop on for the revell kit , made to work with its parts. the 68 is avaliable in promo form . i believe they can be had in resin too.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

anyone know where I might be able to get my hands on one of these bad ass big bodys? I need a couple of these badly to add to my collection. Preferbly a 2dr but 4dr is fine. I have money and would like one asap.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 25 2009, 04:36 PM~12809965
> *anyone know where I might be able to get my hands on one of these bad ass big bodys? I need a couple of these badly to add to my collection. Preferbly a 2dr but 4dr is fine. I have money and would like one asap.
> *


Hit up Twinn here in the model forum.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I talked to him about a week ago, but I'm having a hard time getting ahold of him now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 23 2009, 05:05 PM~12795851
> *the 90's 4 door twinn makes, its a drop on  for the revell kit , made to work with its parts. the 68 is avaliable in promo form . i believe they can be had in resin too.
> *


 Thanks bro, I will look up (twinn) this week! while I am at it i will 
ask him and everyone else for that 68 fast back.......the promo or kit!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jan 25 2009, 03:36 PM~12809965
> *anyone know where I might be able to get my hands on one of these bad ass big bodys? I need a couple of these badly to add to my collection. Preferbly a 2dr but 4dr is fine. I have money and would like one asap.
> *


only pic i have left  :biggrin: roger has the master and is reworking it to look more accurate to recast it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 5 2009, 05:10 PM~12917372
> *only pic i have left   :biggrin: roger has the master and is reworking it to look more accurate to recast it
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I want a couple more when they are done :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 04:15 PM~12917435
> *:biggrin:  I want a couple more when they are done  :biggrin:
> *


I want you to finish a couple of the ones that you already have......

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 14 2008, 07:04 AM~9689580
> *still needs to be finished up
> 
> 
> ...


where can you get these style of caddys at?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i built one !


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Nov 10 2008, 11:28 AM~12112939
> *quote=raystrey,Aug 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11455611]
> 
> PURPLE REIGN
> ...


thats tight bro what does something like that run as far as price range


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Feb 5 2009, 08:21 PM~12920040
> *thats tight bro what does something like that run as far as price range
> *



just in supplies which include Resin, 2 sets of wheels to make one set, donor kit, paints, aftermarket stuff over 100 easy. 

as far how much to sell I had offers of up to 300 for it. just not ready to sell it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 18 2009, 07:42 PM~12743274
> *Raystrey
> *


 okay purple shmurple, so what? 
:angry: does the cigerette lighter work? ha? or does the light in the glove box
come on when you pop the trunk? oh you mean the glove box does not open 
the trunk? :0 and they call themselves model builders!
nah I am just being sarcastic, because I cant hate on crazy talent.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I just got a look at the interier of the purple reign, somebody turned
back the odemeter on the digital dash....the 5.7 says it only has 
50 origanal miles!


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

quote=Minidreams Inc.,Oct 8 2008, 12:46 PM~11812035]
AS OF TODAY YES ! *NEW LIFE *

Part 408models and part mine ! 

BIG BODY CADDY * Beto Version*

































































[/quote


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST RELIZED I HAVE YET TO ADD THIS BUILD IN HERE ! 

*PLUM WHORE * 93 FWD CADDY 2DR !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

tha caddy is bad ass mini


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting  
I want to build a two door ..........


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet build Mini! After all these one month and one week builds with the guys in the local model car club...its time to get mine back on the table!


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

if any1 has a big body resin kit built or unbilt im interested in buyin 1 if u have 1 hit me with a pm plz 



thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> JUST RELIZED I HAVE YET TO ADD THIS BUILD IN HERE !
> 
> *PLUM WHORE * 93 FWD CADDY 2DR !
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ORLANDO I_@Jun 25 2009, 02:40 AM~14287139
> *if any1 has a big body resin kit built or unbilt im interested in buyin 1 if u have 1 hit me with a pm plz
> thanks
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 24 2009, 08:55 PM~14285006
> *JUST  RELIZED  I  HAVE  YET  TO  ADD THIS  BUILD  IN  HERE  !
> 
> PLUM WHORE  93 FWD  CADDY  2DR !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 have resin they wanna sell


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 28 2010, 08:46 PM~16445203
> *any1 have  resin they wanna sell
> *


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pm me how much?! :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 14 2008, 06:04 AM~9689580
> *still needs to be finished up
> 
> 
> ...


Looking to find a build or a New in the box kit just like this one can CAN ANYONE HELP ME TO GET ONE????


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's resin bro. You won't find that NIB.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

WHere and how much ?????


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i need 1 of deez Caddys


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

DTAT2 said:


> i need 1 of deez Caddys


 X2 lol mostly everyone looking for them.


----------



## the1972batman (Sep 1, 2011)

hey homie, where do find the caddy bodies?


----------



## the1972batman (Sep 1, 2011)

if possible, u can hit me on my utube channel about the caddies(lowrider batman)


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

utube TAG


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

aww wait i just got that your lookin too huh


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Minidreams Inc. 2dr !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wer did u get that model hit me up bro I want one


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

An new ones around?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any new finished big bodies


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

crenshaw magraw said:


> any new finished big bodies


mostly everybody is on facebook bro :facepalm:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's my 1:1 for inspiration.


----------



## texasfinest (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn, the wheels on that Caddy are sweet!! Can't wait to finish my Caddy. By the way not everyone is on Facebook...


----------

